# Daisy's not well - help



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy's acting really wierd, like she's drunk. We were outside a lot today and I thought she wasn't feeling well earlier so I gave her a rimadyl after her meal. I thought maybe her knee was hurting, that happens a lot after she's been active. So she's been sleeping all evening until now. She got up and it was like she was having a hard time keeping her balance. Then she laid back down. I just took her outside to see if maybe her legs had fallen asleep or something and maybe we just needed to get things moving again. She did okay but on her way back in, she was walking wierd again, and acting like she didn't really know where she was going. She didn't want to do the steps to our porch. 

She's laying down again, just being quiet. This is something I've never seen in her before. She's taken the rimadyl many times and never had this reaction so I'm not sure that's what's causing this.

Any ideas? I'm very worried, of course. When she was walking, she wasn't picking up her feet like she normally does and she was walking too close to things.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, I really have no idea what could cause this, just wanted to send hugs for you and Daisy!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I hope someone else can chime in on this. I'd be very worried. Especially if she's had the rimadyl before and didn't react that way.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I would stop the medication and contact the Vet.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She's just sleeping now. Her breathing is normal, you couldn't tell anything is wrong with her just to look at her. She's not panting or whining. I'm just going to let her sleep through the night and see what she's like in the morning.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Poor Daisy! Wish I could give you some great answers but just have no idea. Sounds to me like she will need to stop and see the vet. Was she extra active today? I know you will keep us posted. The boys and I will have Daisy in our thoughts.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Do you think it's possible she could have had a mild seizure?


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I hope she's better when she wakes up. If not, definitely take her to the vet. It could be as simple as an ear problem but could also be neurological. Even if she's better, you should probably mention it to your vet just to be on the safe side.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Hugs to you and Daisy, Jo.... I'll keep her in my thoughts tonite. Hope she's back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Fingers crossed that everything is ok with Daisy. Keep us posted


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Jo, 

It's upsetting to hear this news. We really hope that this is nothing serious and that Daisy is better quickly.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been right beside her all evening. Wouldn't I have noticed if she had a seizure? Or a stroke? 

She just woke up a little bit and lifted her head. She's not alert, it's hard to describe. She had a blank look in her eyes, and then she laid her head back down.

Something is not right. I'm hoping it's just a reaction to the rimadyl. I don't give it to her frequently, only when I think she's sore from her knee surgery last Occtober. She hasn't had one in probably 2 weeks. But she's never had this kind of reaction from it before. 

Sooo...I'm very worried. I hope when she wakes up in the morning, she's back to herself. I will definitely touch base with her vet, either way.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Here JoEllen this is an exerpt from a website I came up doing a quick Google of "side effects of Rimadyl"

*As soon as your dog begins Rimadyl therapy and during the entire time he takes it,* *watch for the following symptoms, all signs of potential life-threatening reactions to the drug:*

loss of appetite 
change in drinking habits (refusal to drink or increased water consumption)
unusual pattern of urination, blood in the urine, sweet-smelling urine, an overabundance of urine, urine accidents in the house 
vomiting 
diarrhea 
black, tarry stools or flecks of blood in the vomit 
lethargy, drowsiness, hyperactivity, restlessness, aggressiveness 
staggering, stumbling, weakness or partial paralysis, full paralysis, seizures, dizziness, loss of balance 
jaundice (yellowing of the skin, mucus membranes and whites of the eyes) 
*In the presence of any of these symptoms, IMMEDIATELY STOP the drug and take your dog to the vet. The earlier you catch the problem, the better the chances of complete recovery.*


This is a link to the website... there is more so please read it
http://www.srdogs.com/Pages/rimadyl.html


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This is scarey. YOu bet that girl has prayers and good thoughts from me. Time to light a candle for her.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I gave her the rimadyl about 7 hours ago. I won't give her another one. She hasn't had one in a long time, I don't give them to her regularly. 

Isn't it strange that she would not have any of these side effects and then suddenly she does? I don't understand this.

I will definitely not be giving her any more rimadyl. Could this be a life-threatening reaction? Should I take her to the emergency vet NOW??


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo Ellen...call them and see what they say.

You said she didn't seem to be feeling well before you gave the Rimadyl. Make sure you tell them that.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

How old is she? It sounds a lot like vestibular syndrome. Can you call an ER vet and see what they say? I hope she is all better in the morning, if not I would get her into a vet.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Is she tilting her head at all?


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

This website has 10 steps to take http://www.arthritis-cats-dogs.com/dogs/side-effects-rimadyl.html


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll look at those 10 steps Monomer. 

I just called Metzger Animal Hospital. I'm waiting for a call back. 

I didn't notice her tilting her head. She's 8 years old.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Aw Jo, I always hate to hear that Daisy is not feeling well. I'll be keeping you both in my thoughts tonight. Keep us updated!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I talked to the on call vet. He said since she's taken rimadyl before without this type of reaction, he didn't think that was it. He said I have to make a decision and live with whatever I decide. One of two things...monitor her through the rest of the evening or take her in now for blood tests. If I don't take her in, she could die. If I do take her in, there could be nothing wrong. 

He did say he didn't think it was the rimadyl. And I did tell him I thought she wasn't feeling well before I gave it to her and that seemed to reinforce his opinion that it's something else.

_What else_???


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Has she had an ear infection recently? I don't like the part about her being out of it. That doesn't go along with vestibular. It doesn't sound like a seizure to me either. I hope the ER calls back soon. I am sorry you are having to go through this. Is somebody else there with you??


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh JoEllen. Poor Daisy! Since she wasn't feeling well before the Rimadyl, maybe it's something else? Why do this things always happen in the middle of the night on a Sunday?! What do you think you'll do? It's so expensive, but you might sleep better knowing you got her checked out?


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Take her, Jo Ellen. Something's wrong. Sending lots of good thoughts to both of you.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry I was posting as you were replying. Is there any way she could have got some kind of poison? I think I would take her in. Is it very far?


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

It sounds like it could be a vestibular/inner ear problem affecting balance and coordination, but those symptoms can be the same as neurologically-based symptoms. Have you thought about waking her up to see if she has regained her coordination? If she still seems the same, you should probably take her.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You will hate yourself if you don't take her in. So very sorry Jo. Fingers crossed here.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

No insight as to the problem, but sure hope she's feeling better SOON!!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

It's definitely going to be a judgement call...

I think if it were Sidney I'd be taking him to the emergency, even though its an hour and a half from where we live... just for the peace of mind. And if turned out to be merely some bad fish or some such nonsense I could laugh about it later. I don't really know what to tell you. I really hope its just nothing.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I called my regular vet, they're transferring me now to another vet in town, closer. Not the emergency vet that took care of her when she had the bloat ... thank goodness, I wouldn't take her there.

Let's see what Dr. Bloomquist says....


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

oh, daisy! max is very worried


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jo Ellen I am thinking of you and Daisy right now and praying that nothing is seriously wrong I hope your vet can get to the bottom of what is going on.huggs to you both from me Jade and Honey.
Thank you for the pm x


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Daisy you need to give your mom a break. Still thinking positive thoughts here.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Dr. Bloomquist said to let sleeping dogs lie  He was very nice, asked lots of questions, didn't discount the rimadyl reaction but just said if she's sleeping peacefully now, let her sleep and see how she is in the morning. If she's not better, I'll take her in right away.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hope she's feeling better in the AM. :crossfing


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Just saw this. How scary for you. How scary for me! How scary for us all.

I pray everything will be ok tomorrow.

Is she still sleeping?


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Jo Ellen said:


> Dr. Bloomquist said to let sleeping dogs lie  He was very nice, asked lots of questions, didn't discount the rimadyl reaction but just said if she's sleeping peacefully now, let her sleep and see how she is in the morning. If she's not better, I'll take her in right away.


Sounds like a good plan...
Will check back here in the morning... Good night.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

We experienced a Rimadyl incident here in November of last year with Rusty. He had pretty severely infected anal gland. He was placed on Bactrim and after he began to improve he was put on Rimadyl. Within 24 hours of starting the Rimadyl he was unsteady on his feet, began to pace constantly, seemed confused...would actually stand in a corner and stare at the wall, had problems laying down, and had a loss of appetite. We researched Rimadyl and found terrible stories associated with it's use. We immediately took him off of it and returned to the vet. Our vet did a CBC and other than slightly elevated electrolytes, all was normal. Then our vet proceeded to scold us for doing "internet research" and told us that Rimadyl was a safe drug. He wasn't very happy when we refused to continue it's use. Rusty did improve within a few days of discontinuing the Rimadyl.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

JoEllen,thinking of you and Daisy ,hope she sleeps well and is back to normal in the morning.Paws crossed and hugs across the oceans for Daisy.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I didnt like waking up to this news about Daisy-girl! I hope so much she is better this morning. I agree with vet you talked to that, since she's taken rimadyl many times before, that's unlikely. Claire's friend's thought about vestibular syndrome seems a good guess. This is how Finn acts when he has a "focal" seizure or a fly catcher- walks drunkly,looks blank, isnt himself for hours but then wakes up in the morning much better. Maybe it's blood-sugar/mild seizure related, and Daisy should get the Beau Shel recommended small scoop of vanilla icecream? I hope Daisy is doing well right now. She's had enough struggle for this year! I always check Finn's gums just to reassure myself that he's not bleeding out from something internal, and it really helps me stay calm thorugh it. His gums stay pink with seizures.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm thinking of you and Daisy - I hope she'll be better very soon. Big hug to you both!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

I hope Daisy is better this morning. Please keep us updated.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jo Ellen I hope you managed to get a little rest last night keeping you and Daisy in my thoughts.
Will check a bit later for any news
(((hugs)))


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Hoping for some good news on Daisy this morning.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just saw this now, how awful for you and Daisy! I hope she's feeling much better this morning!


----------



## John_NY (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh man, how's my Daisy doing? This is scary.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm coming in very late, but could she have gotten dyhydrated? I'll go read all the posts now and please God let me read she is okay.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She's not okay. I'm taking her into the vet now. She can't walk. She tried. She wagged her tail and tried to get up but she fell over. And even when she's laying down with her head up, she sways from side to side.

I have a friend coming over to help me get her to the vet. Please pray, I have the worst feeling.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my...prayers for you and Daisy!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

thinking of you,((((hugs)))))


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Good thoughts and prayers going out that Daisy starts to feel better.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm so so sorry to hear a good night's sleep didn't help. Thinking of you both and hoping for good news soon!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

We're praying for Daisy to be okay. Hopefully it's just an ear infection affecting her coordination and balance.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh Jo Ellen! I'm glad you're taking her in - it sounds like a possible stroke. If it is, I hope she rebounds. 

Another thought is possibly a bee sting but I'm sure Jo Ellen felt her all over for any swelling.

I don't think it was the Rimadyl since she said she gave it to her AFTER she was having a problem.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh Jo, I just saw this thread, I flew across country yesterday..I pray that the vet is able to help Daisy. I am so very sorry that she is going through this. Please make sure to let us know what the vet says...I am worried and hope and pray that sweet Daisy will be ok. xxoo


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, no, I am so sorry, prayers out to you and Daisy. I dearly hope it isn't anything serious and she gets better quick.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Prayers for Daisy. I will be thinking of you Jo and checking here often to see how she is.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Jo Ellen, just seeing your post this morning. I was so hoping for good news.  Sending prayers and good thoughts for Daisy.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I do not know if you will see this before you go but are her eyes "flickering" from side to side? Some of what you are describing almost sounds like what my Lyndi had when she got vestibular syndrome. With this condition sometimes the eye balls twitch from side to side. No matter what, good luck at the vets and keep us posted.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Hugs, hope Daisy's feels better soon xx


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I woke up to this bad news, I'll be thinking about about both of you. I sure hope the vet figures out what's wrong and it's an easy fix.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm just on my way out now. Her spirit is still all there. She was very happy to see my friend. We took her outside. She's definitely got some loss of balance going on. The vet asked me about the eyes flickering too but I haven't seen that.

Thanks everyone. I hope this is something simple. Her spirit is still here though, no matter what happens at the vet, I'm not going to lose my Daisy today.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Keeping Daisy In our thoughts and prayers


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers coming your way...hope the visit to the vet is successful and there is an easy fix.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

take care Jo.....drive safe...
Daisy-girl....heal!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

daisy check...waiting for good news!

We are off to bed and will check in the morning.

prayers, hugs and kisses

Vic and Buddy


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Just seeing this this morning. I am so sorry, Jo Ellen. Many prayers going up for Daisy.. and you. Waiting for news. Sure hoping it is something simple.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I also thought vestibular syndrome. This generally includes head tilt and nystagmus (rapid back and forth movement of the eyes.)


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

Just saw this thread this morning......only thinking good thoughts for you here......hope this turns out to be something very simple and very minor!!!!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Prayers and positive thoughts for Daisy you have been through so much I hope your feeling is wrong and the vet visit goes well.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Just saw this. So sorry Jo Ellen, you've had the worst night. Isn't it amazing how quickly things can change? I hope Daisy is fine and it's just the inner ear infection, although they can be scary enough. Big prayers for you guys!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I 'm sorry I went to bed and missed this last night. I am praying hard for sweet Daisy and you Jo Ellen!!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Just woke up and found this thread. My thoughts are with you and Daisy. Will check back and hoping for good news.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just seeing this... many thoughts and prayers for Daisy. I'll be anxious to hear the vet's report.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I hope it is nothing worse than vestibular syndrome, and easily fixed. Positive thoughts for Daisy.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

hoping for a solution. Daisy is everyone's friend.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Positive thoughts for your Daisy Girl
Crossing paws for good news



http://javascript<b></b>:void(0);


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

So sorry you've had such a worrisome night. I'm hoping for a simple fix as well!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwww. Daisy...be strong... Jo-you too!! Keep us posted...


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Jo You know my prayers r with u. I wish I knew about this I would have kept u company prayers for u and daisy. Shell be fine. Beth
moose and angel


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Just reading this now. I hope she gets better ASAP.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I also just saw this and am praying things go well at the vet.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

fingers crossed for good news


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I hope Daisy gets to feeling better real soon!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Hoping and praying that Daisy will be ok.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Hugs, positive thoughts and prayers. Hoping for some good news this morning.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I haven't been on for a couple of days and have missed this thread! I'm hoping and praying that Daisy is going to be alright and whatever she has can be easily fixed. My thoughts are with you Jo, ((((hugs)))


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I see you're here Jo, and so are we. Hoping to hear the best!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

What a wonderful vet -- sometimes these small town folk can really surprise you.

He's thinking vestibular syndrome too, or a spinal stroke. We're going to treat for the vestibular first and see what happens. Antibiotics, rimadyl and tresaderm 2x/day. 

He noticed a floating like movement in her hind end, and dragging her back legs, especially her right. Does that go along with vestibular? No abnormal eye movements. The spinal stroke possibility scares me. 

Only $178, for the emergency visit, the office call and 3 medications. I told him about her experience with bloat with the emergency vet here in my town last October. He was mortified when I told him they suggested I have her put to sleep. I like this vet. I wish I had known about him back then. 

Now we just wait and see.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor Daisy!!! I sure hope this helps . So glad you like and respect this vet! So important!!!
Very scary for you Jo and your sweet girl!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been reading a little on vestibular syndrome and I see that it can take up to a couple weeks for healing so be patient.

Is this vet in town? Does he know your vet? Is he open to seeing you again?

OK, now on with the healing Daisy Girl!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Thank God!!!!!!!! Prayers are still being sent constantly in your and daisy's direction. i'm assuming she's home? take it easy today and snuggle in with her. it's not supposed to be too nice here in a short time, is the weather coming from your direction or is it coming up the coast? rainy weather makes me sleepy, of course a xanax also helps give me a 5 HOUR NAP. don't take it that much because i do have a life. glad you like the vet.....

beth, moose and angel


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Just checking in today and saw this about Daisy. I will be praying for you both Jo.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

My friend's dog, Molsen, had vestibular syndrome. Took him a few weeks, but he recovered fully. He did have a slight head tilt, (but no rapid eye movement), and that's why I asked about that. It was extremely slight, you had to really know him to notice it. The main symptom he had was what Daisy exhibited, he lost balance and couldn't walk right. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Daisy.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> He's thinking vestibular syndrome too, or a spinal stroke. We're going to treat for the vestibular first and see what happens. Antibiotics, rimadyl and tresaderm 2x/day.
> 
> He noticed a floating like movement in her hind end, and dragging her back legs, especially her right. Does that go along with vestibular? ......


It has been 5 years ago since I dealt with vestibular syndrome. Lyndi was given Antibiotics and Prednisone. I started seeing improvements in about 2 weeks but it took a few weeks beyond that to see her back to what I called normal. Luckily Lyndi never ended up with a slight permanent head-tilt some dogs with vestibular sydrome may end up getting. She had trouble walking and standing but I really do not recall her dragging her back legs. I guess each case of Vestibular syndrome could be a little different. Lyndi also had some drooling issues for about the first week as well which is not as common for this. Of the 2 conditions your vet may be looking at hopefully it is vestibular syndrome.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, and the vet said she has beautiful teeth for her age  That's always good to hear!

This vet is not in town, no, he's only about 45 minutes from here, way out in the country, deep in Amish land. Cove Vet, Dr. Bloomquist. I can go back if I ever need to. He knows Daisy's regular vet, he'll make sure to send him a report tomorrow. I'll keep her regular vet but this new vet is my backup for any emergency going forward. I feel a lot better having a good experience with an emergency vet to balance what happened last winter.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the update Jo. Give Daisy a hug from me the the boys. She will remain in our thoughts.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Feeling comfortable and confident in your vet is so important. Glad Dr. Bloomquist was there for you & Daisy today.
Will keep the prayers heading your way!


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Glad she's okay. Poor thing. Vestibular problems can do a number on your balance. I had a problem like that about 6 years ago and I was feeling dizzy all the time. I took some medicine and in a few weeks started feeling better. Will keep Daisy in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Keeping all our paws here crossed that Miss Daisy feels better soon!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Keeping you and Miss Daisy in my thoughts and prayers. I so hope she is feeling much better soon.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my I am so pleased that your worst fears were not realised I don't know anything about the condition but it seems that your vet thinks it is treatable thank god for that.
You and Daisy have been on my mind all day I think about Daisy all the time as without her and your horrendous experience I would not still have Jade.

It has been going through my mind all day how strange that I PMd you last night.
Huggs to you both.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Healing prayers for Daisy! Hugs to you Jo.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Oh so glad Daisy is back home with her mom. Rest well and get better soon. I am glad you got to go to the vet you trust. It's so important to have that kind of trust and comfort knowing they are doing the best and you won't come home broke.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Here is hoping she is on the road to recovery very soon. that poor girl (and you) hae been thru enough the past few months.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Jo glad to hear your emergency vet visit was reassuring. I'm hoping you're planning on taking Daisy to your 'regular' vet for a second opinion... never hurts, our vet often consults with other vets in the area and vise versa... there are so many new diagnostic tests, procedures, drugs, knowledge that come out all the time that it can be hard for any single vet to stay on top of everything all the time.

Anyway, I'm glad things have stabilized and you're feeling better about the situation... hope Daisy is not too nauseated to eat... I'm guessing she probably won't be going fishing for a while.

Below are links to a website I found today that includes some info on Vestibular Disease and Stroke. It always helps me to know as much as I can about any major problem that has me deeply concerned, that's actually how I deal with any stressful health condition. I just research like crazy trying to understand everything that's known about a particular condition... however I know that can scare the hell out of some people and they would rather not know. I don't know which type of person you are so take a look if it will comfort you, otherwise just ignore. The webpages have tabs on top and sometimes other selections are displayed just under the tabs, you should click on all of them.

http://www.petwave.com/Dogs/Dog-Hea...is/What-is-Idiopathic-Vestibular-Disease.aspx

http://www.petwave.com/Dogs/Dog-Hea...ests/Diagnosis/Diagnosing-Stroke-in-Dogs.aspx


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm glad she's feeling better but I will relate my experience with RIMADYL that could have turned out dramatic if the dog had been home,instead of still,at the vet!.


My experience with Rimadyl is personel!.
2 yrs ago,Priska had a 2 1/2 inch mammary tumor removed!.She went through the operation fine.When I went to pick her up,at the vet,they took her to pee and she started bleeding,profusely through a drain!.I was called in and
She was reoperated,pretty much,right away, to check that everything was, propally,coterized.Everything was fine so they know that it was a reaction to the rimadyl shot that was given to her!.The vet called the company and explained the problem!.She was taken off,all painkillers and recovered well!.Priska is written down,at the vet as not to ever give her the rimadyl!.
If you see any reaction,stop the rimadyl,at once and talk to the vet!.Internal bleeding is the worse reaction to get and in her case,the drain saved her.
Some articles:
http://www.rimadyl.com/display.asp?c...ies=CN&sec=000
Side-effects:
http://www.srdogs.com/Pages/rimadyl.html

Will keep you both in my prayers,for a prompt recovery!.
(((HUGS)))


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry Daisy is having problems, but glad you got to see a vet you are confortable with and she is on the road to recovery.
Continued prayers and good thought coming your way for a quick and uneventful recovery!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Jo Ellen I'm thinking of you and Daisy and hope all turns out well. I am so happy you have a vet you feel comfortable with...and happy you have the recourses of two vets. Keep us updated!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Monomer, thank you for those links and I will definitely be doing some research. I was doing a bit of reading earlier and it did scare me. Brain cancer? And so many things can cause these same symptoms, some very very serious. I don't know which type I am. I tend to worry a lot just normally but what happened last winter is still so fresh in my mind. I know this is not related but the fear of losing her suddenly is still very real to me. I don't think having more knowledge will make me worry more, it's just sometimes I'm not up to feeling the feelings. You know? Thank you again for the links, I will read them.

I will take her into her regular vet next week, yes. I'm so thankful I have the option of working from home when I need to. I'm going to be keeping a very close eye on her the next couple of days.

Whatever happens, she has to go fishing at least one more time. I pray for that.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Hope Daisy will improve as the day progresses! Cedar & I think you & she have had enough problems for this year! Get well SOON Miss Daisy!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Keeping fingers crossed here for Daisy


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Man...another Daisy Scare! How's your heart doing JoEllen? Glad you found someone a little closer that having to go to Penn State...Keep us posted...Bet Daisy needs a Fish Fix...what do you think?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers on the way for you and Daisy


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

A fish fix  I wish I had a can of sardines tucked away in my cupboard. I'd run to the store right now but I'm not comfortable leaving her. Maybe this evening. 

If it's just an inner ear infection, why do her eyes look so blank and lost sometimes?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jo!!! I just signed on to the forum for the first time today, and was so sad to see that Daisy was not back to normal today... I'm keeping you both in my thoughts today!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers coming form our house for Daisy and you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Big hugs for you and Daisy. I hope the meds work and it is an ear infection. So scary!! Glad you can stick close to her. We'll be looking for a good update soon.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Prayers from our home to yours that Daisy is on the mend!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that you've found a better alternative for emergency care. I am sure that has been weighing on you since the incident last winter. I hope that this is just a vestibular issue and Daisy will be back to her normal self soon.

Just a few thoughts about the symptoms that seem to be bothering you. A vestibular issue can lead to a feeling of vertigo, where the room seemingly spins around you. I can't say for certain, but I think I might have a bit of a blank stare on my face if I were feeling that. Also, even small movements can be enough to set everything spinning again and it may be that she is just zoning out and trying to be as still as possible. As for dragging her feet, realize that balance is influenced by 3 components: the vestibular system, visual input, and proprioception (a type of sensation that allows you to know where your body is in space/what position your joints are in). If her vestibular system is out of whack (and it's possible that the vertigo is affecting her ability to really focus visually on the landscape), the foot drag could be a way of increasing her proprioceptive input to compensate. Again, I'm not saying that's *definitely* what it is, but it's not out of the realm of possibility. I guess my main point is that just because some of her symptoms may be atypical, it could all still be tied together. The body (human or animal) can be funny that way and not every individual will present in the same manner. So research is great, but don't let it panic you. You already have the most important parts in place: Your dedication to seeing Daisy through everything and a team of vets (regular and emergency) that you can trust. The waiting game can be tough, but just give her some extra loving and keep being the great doggie mom you are!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going out to you and Daisy. Hope she starts doing better.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I didn't see this until just now. I am glad that she is feeling better, but man I know you must have been so scared! Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Great advice from Jersey's Mom. She probably feels like she is on a tilt a wirl Try not to pick her up if possible, that makes things worse. If you can use a towel or sling to walk her that would be good. Lowering her head isn't good either so you will want to raise her food and water bowls. Hand feeding is even better. I am wondering if Ginger snaps might help with the motion sickness. When my RB Bailey had it, it was like her whole body had to reset and she almost had to learn to walk again. She also had a raging ear infection that we didn't find until a couple days later. We always called her the "Fish Queen" because she loved the water so much. Each day you should see a little improvement. I am so glad it sounds like she will be fine. Take care !!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm just now catching this thread, what an awful, scary time for you and poor Daisy. I'm glad you like this vet, and I will be hoping and praying that Daisy gets well FAST FAST FAST.




Jo Ellen said:


> What a wonderful vet -- sometimes these small town folk can really surprise you.
> 
> He's thinking vestibular syndrome too, or a spinal stroke. We're going to treat for the vestibular first and see what happens. Antibiotics, rimadyl and tresaderm 2x/day.
> 
> ...


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Hoping Daisy continues to feel better. Glad you found a vet you're comfortable with though.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

JoEllen just checking in on Daisy, sorry she is not doing so well, at least you had a lovely vet and a diagnosis,maybe you will feel better with a second opinion when your vet starts back after the weekend... but hopefully we all pray that there will be an improvement in Daisy's condition by then. Hugs to your sweet girl, and take care.Will check in again soon.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Jo i have only just picked up on this thread and thank goodness Daisy is feeling a bit better.
My Meg had what i call a few funny turns she would half fall over and lose her balance i would take her to the vet and everything was normal when we got there he could not find anything wrong i just wish i had known about this site then but i will add this went on for a couple of years so your Daisy will be going fishing again.

My Dasiy and Charle send your Daisy lots of kisses :smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sorry I missed this thread until now. I pray that Daisy is on her way to a full recovery so she can have her one fishing trip this summer. Take care of each other.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh Jo-Ellen... Im sorry to hear Daisy isnt well.... here's to hoping she gets better SOON!!!!!

Smooches to my Daisy Duke...............

XOXOXOXOX


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

glad to hear a nice vet is taking a good look at her. May she get better soon. Big sloppy kiss and a stinky ol' fish from Pudden.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She's doing much better right now. Still a little off with her balance but nothing like last night and this morning. And she's up moving around more now too. She looks alert, not confused.

This is a good sign, yes?


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I think it's a great sign

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

That's an excellent sign.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

much better sign, yes


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi guys!

I have no idea bout this condition, never heard of it so will have to read more about it. I am so happy though, that she is looking better tonight. This vet sounds great! Oh Jo Ellen...what are we going to do with this Daisy girl???? My heart! hahaha


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

dis is da buddy

da daisy...da daisy...wat yoo doin da daisy? i wil askie da mi momee but da stishuashun bout da latter d partee kay.

da daisy...dis is fur yoo

Smile 

wash dis n den yoo peel batter bout dis.

fank yoo

dis is da buddy


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Goold grief Jo! When I'm gone all weekend I never know when to start from newest or oldest. Unfortunately I was reading oldest first. Good thoughts for my sweet Daisy! Maybe just a hitch in the road. Hang in there dear yous!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Glad Daisy is feeling better. Hope she is completely back to normal by morning. Kisses for Daisy from Megs!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad Daisy is feeling better, give her a big hug from the Roo Crew!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That sounds like really great news for Daisy. Hope the recovery continues at a swift clip.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sending kisses from one Daisy Mae to another Daisy Mae. It does sound like she is doing better. Great news.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max is happy to hear that Daisy is better.
(and so am I)

Da daisy da daisy, u hazza git beddah inn tyme fur da leddur D pardee!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I just had Daisy outside and she did really well. If I didn't know her so well, I wouldn't have thought anything was wrong.

I don't understand how she improved so dramatically in one day, less than one day. Surely the antibiotics don't kick in that quickly ? 

I'm happy she's better .... but I wonder if there's something else going on that we don't know about, something that's not vestibular.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

The antibiotic and anti-inflammatory together probably helped. I'm speculating, but I think if it were a stroke, she wouldn't have regained her complete range of motion so quickly. Hope Daisy has a full recovery! I know she's happy to not be feeling so dizzy anymore.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

GREAT news! glad the meds are working!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

It's wonderful to hear Daisy is improving so fast. Prayers coming for a full recovery!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

thank goodness Dasiy is improving, fingers and paws crossed for a full and speedy recovery


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

just seeing this thread, but glad to hear she is doing better!


----------



## Jemima (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi 

I am glad she is ok now. It is a worry and you don't want to sleep just in case. Keep us all posted on her progress/diagnosis etc...


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Glad Daisy is feeling much better, really great news, Keep us posted. Hugs to Daisy!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She appears to be completely fine this morning. I'm not seeing anything even a little bit off. I don't get this at all. I'm beginning to wonder if maybe she got into something toxic when we were outside on Saturday. I know macademia nuts can cause hind end paralysis ... maybe she got into something similar?? 

I'm still nervous, just because I don't understand. I'll continue her meds for the vestibular but seriously, I'm not at all convinced that is what's going on. A stroke doesn't make any sense either.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Unexplained illness would make me nervous too. 

But hearing that she is doing better is such good news... for that I am thankful.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Go Daisy girl. Glad she is better, hope you get a definitive answer.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

The Tresaderm is probably largely responsible for the rapid improvement. It contains dexamethasone (steroid). "Dex", like prednisone works wonders for making problems seem to disappear very quickly (within a few hours). Unfortunately it is often just masking the problem that still remains.

Did the vet do any blood tests? Since you are still on the Rimadyl, I would definitely be interested in keeping track of what's happening with liver enzymes. That would at least elimate one thing that you need to worry about.

Crossing our fingers here that the wonderful improvement continues.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am glad Daisy is better. I did not read the whole thread. Here in MI it was considerably warmer than usual, could she have just gotten some heat stroke? It was not "too" hot hear but it went from the 40's to the 70's and I know my lab was more tired than usual at an agility trial. 

I would not rule out some sort of seizure? I hate to think about those though. Did you go to a vet? 

We took our dogs out on Sat. They got to swim, play etc. I was very careful to not over do, and watched them for any "strange" behavior. Their first day of fun in the sun. 

Daisy hope you continue to improve and do not scare you mother!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Jo Ellen, I'm just seeing this for the first time. I'm glad to read that she's doing better. Sending all my love and so many hugs to you and your Daisy girl.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Glad that Daisy is feeling better - i thought it may have been ataxia at first. Holly had it and because our vet wasn't sure what was going on we went to see a neuro specialist. It was caused by one of her tablets that she was on building up in her system - the neuro doc had only ever seen one case of it before, so no wonder our own vet wasn't sure. We stopped the tablet and in about one day she was back to normal (and we were £200 lighter!!!!!).

Hope your girl continues her improvement and sending some hugs for her


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Whooooo so relived to hear that Daisy is getting back to normal and hope it continues Jade Honey and me send our love hugs and kisses


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy is completely well again. For now anyway. I have no idea what that episode was about. I talked to her regular vet today who got the report from the emergency vet. He said her symptoms lasted too long to be a seizure and not long enough to be a stroke. Perhaps vestibular but a quicker recovery than most. She is getting this recovery thing down pretty well :

It wasn't too warm on Saturday when this happened, it wasn't even 70. I don't think it's the rimadyl. She had a couple yesterday with no reaction at all but we do monitor her for that. I'm taking her in for a complete senior evaluation in a couple of weeks. 

Of course I still wonder if there's something going on we just haven't found yet. Every day is a gift, I learned that well last winter. She's fine today and today is good. 

What is ataxia? The vet used that word too. I'll have to google it.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

GREAT news!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/ataxia.htm 

I'm glad Daisy is doing better!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so HAPPY to hear that Daisy has made such wonderful improvement! it is just so scary when you just don't have a clue what is really going on. I hope that will be the end of anything like that again, and she will continue to do well.:smooch:


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, your Daisy girl has been through a lot lately. So glad that she seems to be doing much better. My fingers and toes are crossed for you that things stay this way!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Great news that Daisy is doing better, but I sure do wish you were sure what happened.
Guess we just have to rejoice over the rapid (to say the least) recovery!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

JoEllen
just read every post and it went from terrifying to pretty good. Harley and I wish that little Daisy girl good health and lots more fishing expeditions.
Be Well, the both of you.
Jerry and Harley


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi JoEllen. Wow...I've been away for the weekend and just checking in now to see what's been going on. I just read what you've been through...SCARY!!! But I'm glad to hear she is recovering well. Give her a kiss for Brady and me.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Just saw this. Glad Daisy is doing better. We will keep you both in our prayers.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Just catching up and saw this. I'm so glad she is back to her normal self, what a scary weekend you had.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

methinks you need to hide the fermented apples....
I'm so glad to hear she's doing better!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah for Daisy! I am so happy to hear she is back to normal.

What a girl!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad Daisy is so much better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisey*

So happy to hear Daisey is better!!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

So glad to hear that the the news is still all positive and you've had two good days. Keeping the fingers (and toes) crossed that all continues to go well.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Sooo, did you go to the store n get some Kippers or Sardines or Tuuna fur da Daisy? Cyber Auntie wants to know!?!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, I'm so not very good at this. No sardines ... yet! I went to a convenience store yesterday for milk but didn't want to be gone very long so came right back. There was a driver who wanted to get in front of me and I didn't let her ... haha, I wasn't meaning to be rude, I was just in a hurry! She got OUT of her car and started yelling at me. IN THE RAIN!! This was a lady wanting to pull out of a dog daycare parking lot. If she knew the reason I wasn't letting her go ahead of me, she probably would have forgiven me ?? I just let her yell and stayed right where I was :

She's perfect today, all systems are GO !! go go go


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Glad that Daisy is back on top form - and so is her mum by the sound of it - I would have done exactly the same.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jo Ellen that is the best news I could hear way to go Daisy:banana::banana::banana:
Lots of love Jade Honey and me.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

JoEllen, I'm sorry I missed this until today. Shame on me. At least I missed all the worry and she's fine. Sam had the same symptoms you described. He was diagnosed with a neurological condition, forget the name. He would on occasion knuckle under or drag his back feet. Not all the time and not very noticeably. I first noticed he was doing this when I saw his footprints in mud. The toenails on his back feet left a drag mark. If I hadn't seen them in the mud, I wouldn't have noticed. He was 10 when he started doing this. The Vet tested him by placing his back paw knuckle under and see how quickly he righted it. Sometimes he'd correct it immediately other times a slight delay. His condition never really progressed to much more than the foot dragging. Hope Daisy continues to be well. Hugs from Ike and I!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Jo Ellen, continued healing thoughts for Daisy.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Just getting caught back up with all things Daisy. I'm glad to hear she's doing so much better!! That girl sure knows how to rebound! I wouldn't completely rule out that this was an inner ear infection causing vestibular symptoms. I know that even at their worst, my tonsils/throat feel like new with only 24 hours or so on an antibiotic. That's mostly why doctors always give the lecture to make sure you finish all of the doses regardless of how well you feel, because they tend to act pretty quickly on knocking out the big symptoms, but you need all of them to ensure that the infection is totally knocked out. I suppose it could be any number of other things as well, and the most important part is that she's better now... but just wanted to throw that out there. Give that girl an ear scratch and a kiss on the nose from us!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> I just had Daisy outside and she did really well. If I didn't know her so well, I wouldn't have thought anything was wrong.
> 
> I don't understand how she improved so dramatically in one day, less than one day. Surely the antibiotics don't kick in that quickly ?
> 
> I'm happy she's better .... but I wonder if there's something else going on that we don't know about, something that's not vestibular.


Jo Ellen
I'm thrilled that Daisy's better? (But did she POOP yet? The world awaits...)

FWIW, about a year ago I had this sudden onset vertigo. In about 30 seconds I went from being perfectly fine to the room spinning so violently that I couldn't stop vomiting. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy.

I went to the emergency room, and, well, it just stopped. They did tests including a CAT scan. Nothing. Likely some kind of inner ear thing or something. 

It lasted for 40 minutes or so, and during that time I was about as miserable as I've ever been in my life. Then it went away, never came back. 

Let's hope that Daisy's had something similar .
allen


----------

